

Ask HN: Cheap device for photographing demolition/construction site? - MichaelSalib

My local church is going to be demolishing an old building and constructing a new one real soon now. I'd like to setup a weather-proof camera system on a nearby building to photograph the demolition/construction every few minutes. Do you know of hardware that allows me to do that?&#60;p&#62;The site does have WiFi internet access in case that makes things easier.
======
pasbesoin
This may not be what you want, but some months ago there was some news about a
USB stick video camera. It didn't have much of the way in controls, and it
only recorded at 480 or 640, but it was quite inexpensive -- $20?

When I saw your post title, I first thought of the "blow it up" kind of
demolition. And that a few of these USB stick cameras could capture that
action for pretty cheap (if you could find them, afterward; maybe also harden
them or their setting enough to ensure survival of the memory and USB
interface).

